# Alex Mercer vs. Alucard



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

Prototype

Alex Mercer




VS.

Hellsing

Alucard




*Rules*

No barred holds
This is not End of manga Alucard
This is Alucard to  manga  Vol.8 combined with TV series abilities

Round one: Normal
Round two: Bloodlust
Final round: Normal

Battleground: Manhattan 

In a fight to the death who'd win?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not sure Alucard can even absorb Mercer, given how Mercer is a ridiculously virulent supervirus and him having a soul is debatable to begin with... so that easy way out is, well, crossed off.

What remains is basically two guys who storywise are retardedly hard to kill, don't grow tired and don't stop if they lose random body parts.

Personally, I see it more likely they cause so much property damage that Iscariot and Blackwatch team up to stop them, causing them to ally and open a can of double whoopass on the interlopers. Then they go out for a drink together, and trash the bar when they get there. Aaaaand there we go again...


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> I'm not sure Alucard can even absorb Mercer, given how Mercer is a ridiculously virulent supervirus and him having a soul is debatable to begin with... so that easy way out is, well, crossed off.



If he's sentient, he can probably be absorbed.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

If he has a body he can be absorbed.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> If he has a body he can be absorbed.



I meant more along the lines of he could have his soul assimilated and be turned into a familiar.

No matter what, he's gonna get absorbed, the only question is how Alucard feels at the moment. If he wants to fuck around, Alex might last quite a while. If he's serious....poor, poor Alex.....


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Not really, Alex's ability to absorb is greater than Alucard's.



No wait, absorbing 200 million people, forgot about that.


Well he's still cooler.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2010)

Whoever wins ends up more broken. Does Alucard even have a way to put down Mercer? I don't think any of his familiars would. This is Alucard upto vol 8 and I'm not sure how strong he was at this point because I don't remember what happens upto vol 8. Even if this is Alucard at his strongest before his quantum powers it's still going to be hard.

Alucard absorbed the catboy and began losing himself, Mercer is a virus who'll assimilate things. Absorbing him might even backfire. This is hard to determine due to their regen and the fact both can absorb opponents.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Not really, Alex's ability to absorb is greater than Alucard's.



I doubt Mercer could really absorb Alucard. Definitely doesn't help that he can regen from drops of blood, transform into _shadows_ and (IIRC) even phased through walls once.



~Strike Man~ said:


> No wait, absorbing 200 million people, forgot about that.







~Strike Man~ said:


> Well he's still cooler.



You lie!! 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Whoever wins ends up more broken. Does Alucard even have a way to put down Mercer? I don't think any of his familiars would. This is Alucard upto vol 8 and I'm not sure how strong he was at this point because I don't remember what happens upto vol 8. Even if this is Alucard at his strongest before his quantum powers it's still going to be hard.



Alucard just absorbs him, problem solved


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Alucard right before he absorbed Schrodinger absorbed of 200million people so meh. That and Alucard isn't all that. Now Walter and The MothaFuckin Captain, they are a different story.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2010)

Mercer just absorbs him, problem solved? No, really it can go both ways. Alucard almost lost himself from absorbing the Catboy and had to kill off other lives so there was only one. Mercer is a virus who exists to assimilate, not sure if this will work from inside Alucard. Both characters have H4X regen and absorbtion, it's not that easy.

EDIT Yes he has a lot of lives and familiars to send out as an army. But neither can down the other due to their regen. I like Integra more.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Mercer just absorbs him, problem solved? No, really it can go both ways.



Alucard can regen from drops of blood, so he'd pretty much have to get every last bit of him. And Alucard's ability to essentially become a shadow and become intangible is very, very bad news for Mercer.

And Alucard's being hypersonic doesn't really help Alex much at all.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Alucard almost lost himself from absorbing the Catboy and had to kill off other lives so there was only one.



But that was _only_ because he _did_ absorb Lieutenant Shroddinger. It wasn't as much Alucard's weakness as it was Schrodinger's.



Tranquil Fury said:


> EDIT Yes he has a lot of lives and familiars to send out as an army. But neither can down the other due to their regen. I like Integra more.



I think he meant to say something more along the lines of Alucard's simultaneous absorption range being around the size of London.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

True, Alucard would have had no problem with all those souls normally. It was Schrodinger and his weakness that screwed him over.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

So, to be frank, Alex pretty much gets lolstomped


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

No, he still doesn't have anything to actually put him down and trying to absorb Alex is going to be a bitch.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2010)

Mercer has regened from a Nuke has'nt he? Alucard can't put someone like that down either. I did'nt say it was Alucard's weakness I just gave an example where a character with specific abilities could cause problems. Mercer has no Quantum powers but he is meant to assimilate things, not saying if this will work but it's a possibility. Alucard is hypersonic? Supersonic+ for blitzing bullet timers, I don't remember any hypersonic movement speed but regardless more speed won't help with Mercer's regen, and absorbing him is'nt that easy.

EDIT No he was'nt at ground zero of that but the dude still took it. I'm pretty sure he regened from a puddle in secs. Mercer is pretty hard to kill himself.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Alex would probably just rider kick him


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> No, he still doesn't have anything to actually put him down and trying to absorb Alex is going to be a bitch.



I never said he was going to put him down. The sole reason I said that is because absorbing him would be relatively easy for Alucard who is much faster and has a _huge_ absorption range.

But why would Mercer be so hard for Alucard, of all people, to absorb?



Tranquil Fury said:


> Mercer has regened from a Nuke has'nt he? Alucard can't put someone like that down either.



I never said he would 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Alucard is hypersonic?



According to OBD wiki, yes. I don't remember any feats that should put him up there though. IIRC, it has something to do with Rip Vanwinkle or something like that (or it might be that he never showed it until Rip VanWinkle, but again, I am not sure).



Tranquil Fury said:


> EDIT No he was'nt at ground zero of that but the dude still took it. I'm pretty sure he regened from a puddle in secs. Mercer is pretty hard to kill himself.



Again, I never said that Alucard would beat him down


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah it was probably Rip's bullet that put him there, but seeing as how he let it pummel him first it could have been that he couldn't catch it right away (which would mean he isn't hypersonic) or that he was fucking around. Who knows.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Yeah it was probably Rip's bullet that put him there, but seeing as how he let it pummel him first it could have been that he couldn't catch it right away (which would mean he isn't hypersonic) or that he was fucking around. Who knows.



Knowing Alucard, which is more likely 

Besides, from his entire attitude and demeanor throughout the whole ordeal it was pretty obvious that he was just dicking around.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2010)

The thing is Mercer has:

-Regened from a Nuke although far away
-Regened from attacks by tanks and missiles
-Regened from bullets
-Can absorb nearby mass to regen faster
-Is basically a virus itself



> The virus acts by affecting the protein encoding regions of the promoter introns in each cell. It enters, repurposes and changes the cell, replicating previously dormant non-coding segments of DNA, transforming the victim into a creature composed cell by cell into a virul, Blacklight based being. The virus also cunsumes cells at the sub-atomic level



This is what Mercer is. Hence why I'm not sure what happens if Alucard absorbs him.

Speed advantage won't help if you can't dispose of your opponent. Mercer can't do it either due to Alucard's regen and multiple lives. Both can only absorb each other and it's not easy.

Yeah Alucard just wanted to scare Rip shitless.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The thing is Mercer has:
> 
> -Regened from a Nuke although far away
> -Regened from attacks by tanks and missiles
> ...



Again, I never, ever said that Alucard would hurt him physically 



Tranquil Fury said:


> This is what Mercer is. Hence why I'm not sure what happens if Alucard absorbs him.



But Alucard's absorption is essentially sucking you up into a black void that he creates himself that seems no different than a shadow, really. And with his monstrous range, Alucard wouldn't really have a problem being _very_ thorough doing so.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

But Alucard would have to deal with Rider Kicks to the face.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> But Alucard would have to deal with Rider Kicks to the face.



The attack is ineffective because Alex is no Kamen Rider


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

He can achieve the desired effect if he Rider jumps first.


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> But Alucard's absorption is essentially sucking you up into a black void that he creates himself that seems no different than a shadow, really. And with his monstrous range, Alucard wouldn't really have a problem being _very_ thorough doing so.



Not that I doubt Alucard's absorption abilities BUT

After Alucard absorbs Alex it's possible that he'll escape and pop up like Luke Valentine did during Alucard's fight with Walter.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Uh, that happened because Alucard let it. Alucard has the ability to use the abilities of anyone he absorbs and can even use them as familiars.


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Uh, that happened because Alucard let it. Alucard has the ability to use the abilities of anyone he absorbs and can even use them as familiars.



Alucard let Luke Valentine escape the grasp of Baskerville? 

Anyways, how the hell is Alucard going to overcome a virus like Alex if it took him 30 years to outdo Schrodinger? As Paul and Alex's description says he exists to devour everything.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> He can achieve the desired effect if he Rider jumps first.



No henshin, no Rider Jump/Kick 



Bender said:


> Not that I doubt Alucard's absorption abilities BUT
> 
> After Alucard absorbs Alex it's possible that he'll escape and pop up like Luke Valentine did during Alucard's fight with Walter.



Not really. Valentine only got out because Alucard willed him to. Valentine became his familiar and, just as with every other familiar he had, Alucard became capable of summoning him at will whenever he so wished it.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Bender said:


> Alucard let Luke Valentine escape the grasp of Baskerville?




He didn't escape anything, alucard just used him.



> Anyways, how the hell is Alucard going to overcome a virus like Alex if it took him 30 years to outdo Schrodinger? As Paul and Alex's description says he exists to devour everything.



Uh, Schrodinger's ability is way above Alex's so your point is moot. Not to mention he had to recognize himself among 200 million souls.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> No henshin, no Rider Jump/Kick
> .



Now you just mad.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Bender said:


> Anyways, how the hell is Alucard going to overcome a virus like Alex if it took him 30 years to outdo Schrodinger? As Paul and Alex's description says he exists to devour everything.



Again, it was a condition specific to Shroddinger. It took him 30 years, because it took him 30 years to kill his 200+ million other lives so he could finally claim sense of self again.

He won't have that problem with Alex.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Now you just mad.



It's true


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Again, it was a condition specific to Shroddinger. It took him 30 years, because it took him 30 years to kill his 200+ million other lives so he could finally claim sense of self again.
> 
> He won't have that problem with Alex.



So Alex's virus-like qualities don't mean jack-shit to Alucard? 

DAMN


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Bender said:


> So Alex's virus-like qualities don't mean jack-shit to Alucard?
> 
> DAMN



Pretty much. If anything they'd only make him _stronger_ and work _for_ him, which would only make Alucard even _more_ ridiculous.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 25, 2010)

After a long fight Alucard just decides to hipnotize him. He wins.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 25, 2010)

> -Regened from a Nuke although far away



Wait, what? Mercer was practically at GROUND ZERO of that nuke. That's why people make such a big deal of it...

That said, with Mercer being a virus and all, I'm not sure stuff that works on humans - like hypnosis, for instance - would be effective on him. I mean, normal poisons don't work at all on him, projectiles and other weapons do exactly zip (it's pure gameplay that makes you die if shot - in the opening, he gets riddled by fully automatic fire while he's half dead on his legs from, well, just having woken up and being weak, and it does... nothing noteworthy besides pissing him off), things that kill other infected DON'T kill him (water is supposedly instantly fatal to the virus, but Alex doesn't even lose health, he just jumps back out of it), and well... the intro fight where he's maxed out shows what happens when he's SRIZ BIZNESS. He more or less tears up both sides of the conflict effortlessly, tanks, choppers and heavy infantry included. And those Devastator attacks are absolutely huge when maxed out.

Alucard is pretty broken, but he's shown that he has... issues... with absorbing stuff that's clearly even less human than he himself is. When he nabbed Schroedinger, he got divided by zero, and an attempt at absorbing Alex whose whole gimmick is being a monstrously virulent virus is probably going to end about as well - except getting rid of the extra souls won't save him at that point, given how virii work.

If Alucard realizes Alex's nature, I'm willing to bet he'll discard 'absorb' as a suicidal plan. He's not stupid, and I'm pretty sure he knows that it's better to not get weird bioweapon shit like that inside his carcass.

Of course, that leaves him stuck fighting Mercer more or less forever. But then again, he always bitches about not having a worthy opponent - that might actually make him HAPPY.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 25, 2010)

IIRC both Elizabeth Greene and the Supreme Hunter tried to consume Mercer if that helps.

Alucard has his work cut out for him that's for sure.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

How would Alex's virus even effect Alucard who is human only in appearance? Unlike the rest of the vampires and supernaturals in Hellsing excluding the Captain, his "body" is just for show.

Once again, the reason why Alucard disappeared is because _Schrodinger_ couldn't recognize himself among the 200 million souls. Alucard already has 3 million plus inside of him and he never had a problem with recognizing himself until Schrodinger mixed his blood with the 200 million he was absorbing.



The guy even walks around as a little girl sometimes just because he can.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 25, 2010)

As long as Alucard has Biomass it will affect him.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 25, 2010)

Even if Alcy's body is for show, it's still there, and since this isn't end of manga Alucard, it means he can't simply dump that body. And since the Blacklight virus works by infesting EVERY SINGLE CELL in the body (and doesn't discriminate - it infects even cadavers, as Elizabeth Greene reanimating corpses and infecting them shows, so Alucard being, well, dead, means nothing in light of that), the only way Alucard would have to get rid of it is by entirely abandoning his body and getting a new one... which he simply can't do without Schroedinger's reality-warping power. He needs SOMETHING to regenerate from, and that something (ie, drop of blood) is going to be infected by Blacklight, simple as that.

That's why I say Alucard is too smart to let Alex anywhere within absorption distance if he fully realizes just what kind of abomination he is. Getting your every single cell infested by a sentient virus whose main ability is to jack your body and control it may not quite be the best idea in the world. In the best case scenario he'd be stuck forever battling for control of his body with the thing, unable to do much else.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> How would Alex's virus even effect Alucard who is human only in appearance? Unlike the rest of the vampires and supernaturals in Hellsing excluding the Captain, his "body" is just for show.



You beat me to it.



Lucifeller said:


> Alucard is pretty broken, but he's shown that he has... issues... with absorbing stuff that's clearly even less human than he himself is.



No, he doesn't. He absorbs werewolves and other vampires effortlessly. That's not the problem.



Lucifeller said:


> When he nabbed Schroedinger, he got divided by zero,



Yes, because Shroddinger fucked up the hive mind in a way completely unique to him...



Lucifeller said:


> and an attempt at absorbing Alex whose whole gimmick is being a monstrously virulent virus is probably going to end about as well - except getting rid of the extra souls won't save him at that point, given how virii work.



Except it won't as Alex is _nothing_ compared to Shroddinger. He doesn't have the same ability.



Lucifeller said:


> If Alucard realizes Alex's nature, I'm willing to bet he'll discard 'absorb' as a suicidal plan.



Except he won't, because he isn't.



Lucifeller said:


> Of course, that leaves him stuck fighting Mercer more or less forever. But then again, he always bitches about not having a worthy opponent - that might actually make him HAPPY.



Nope, Alucard wants to _die_ more than anything. The only reason he wants a worthy opponent is so that it can finally kill him. Oh, and it has to be human


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 25, 2010)

That whole 'only a human can kill a monster' thing was disproved by Schroedinger himself, as Alucard was effectively DEAD until he got better from discarding all his souls. And Schroedinger isn't human, no matter how you attempt to twist and turn it.

Also, werewolves and vampires aren't viruses designed to infest any and all biomass at a cellular level and take control of it. Although admittedly, Blacklight making pseudozombies out of people was an... unpleasant side effect. They were trying to design a killer virus, not a zombie virus.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Schrodinger was a physical anomaly, you can't equate Mercer to that.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> That whole 'only a human can kill a monster' thing was disproved by Schroedinger himself, as Alucard was effectively DEAD until he got better from discarding all his souls. And Schroedinger isn't human, no matter how you attempt to twist and turn it.



Actually, it was _very_ well explained that during the 30 years, Alucard was in fact, not dead 

Furthermore, Schroddy is a quantum anomaly, Alex is _far_ from being even close to such a thing.



Lucifeller said:


> Also, werewolves and vampires aren't viruses designed to infest any and all biomass at a cellular level and take control of it. Although admittedly, Blacklight making pseudozombies out of people was an... unpleasant side effect. They were trying to design a killer virus, not a zombie virus.



And this matters, because?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 25, 2010)

...

You know, what you are being hung up is how Schroedinger is a quantum anomaly, but if you stop, clear your mind of anything Hellsing related, and then take a GOOD look at Mercer, you'll realize he breaks the laws of physics just as much as Schroedinger, just in a different way.

For starters, Mercer gleefully spits on conservation of mass - that much is readily obvious by looking at his powers. Then, he's a sentient, self aware virus complete with a personality and morals - virii aren't even supposed to be conscious in the literal sense - and of course there's that whole 'Hey when I eat people I also eat their memories, personality and mannerism!' thing, which I'm not sure how it can even be done, since memories aren't something physical that you can inherit, otherwise we all would inherit knowledge of this or that from our parents, not just the basic instincts hardcoded in our DNA...

Come on, Mercer is just as freaking unnatural as Schroedinger. He's just unnatural in a different way, but still freaky enough to make even vampires look like normal dudes.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> You know, what you are being hung up is how Schroedinger is a quantum anomaly, but if you stop, clear your mind of anything Hellsing related, and then take a GOOD look at Mercer, you'll realize he breaks the laws of physics just as much as Schroedinger, just in a different way.



Except that he doesn't shit on the law of Quantum Uncertainty. You know, the law that allows _anything_ to exist in the first place? Shroddinger exists in a state of quantum limbo (uncertainty) and the _only_ way for him to exist is for him to be able to recognize himself.

When Alucard absorbs him, however, he becomes part of the great hive mind, and amongst the _200 million lives_ that also inhabited and comprised the mind, he was unable to recognize himself. Alucard, possessing part of Shroddy's mind, went...poof, becoming stuck in a state between existence and nonexistence because of Shroddy's weakness.

Two _completely_ different things.



Lucifeller said:


> For starters, Mercer gleefully spits on conservation of mass - that much is readily obvious by looking at his powers. *Then, he's a sentient, self aware virus complete with a personality and morals* - virii aren't even supposed to be conscious in the literal sense - *and of course there's that whole 'Hey when I eat people I also eat their memories, personality and mannerism!'* thing, which I'm not sure how it can even be done, since memories aren't something physical that you can inherit, otherwise we all would inherit knowledge of this or that from our parents, not just the basic instincts hardcoded in our DNA...



Again, _nothing_ alike.

Also, the bolded and italicized are not all that rare, and Alucard does the second one, IIRC 



Lucifeller said:


> Come on, Mercer is just as freaking unnatural as Schroedinger. He's just unnatural in a different way, but still freaky enough to make even vampires look like normal dudes.



That's not the point in question though. The point in question was whether or not Alex was anything like Shroddinger (in terms of threat to Alucard)...and he isn't.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 25, 2010)

...So since this absorption argument doesnt seem like it will ever end, how would it go if absorbing each other was banned?


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Dec 25, 2010)

I cant see how absorbing mercer would do any good...Mercer is DEAD. what you are is a soul less mass of virus that copied mercers memories , form and personality.

Physical absorption wont end anything, Al should just use his abilities to destroy mercer completely.

if alucards body is for show then hed have no problem ditching it if mercer consumed it, and since Al powers come from souls mercer would gain nothing.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> ...So since this absorption argument doesnt seem like it will ever end, how would it go if absorbing each other was banned?



Then Alucard just eats him. Literally


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 25, 2010)

If absorbing is disregarded (because frankly it's just a huge can of worms), then it's a draw. Neither can really destroy the other sufficiently thoroughly to kill them. Eventually they'll either grow tired of fruitlessly whomping on each other, or they will be ganged upon by everyone else because they are tearing everything up and causing mass amounts of property damage and stop fighting to annihilate the interlopers.

I voted a draw anyway, and only argued the absorption because too many people assumed it was an I Win button for Alcy, which IMHO it isn't. There isn't even anything for Alcy TO Absorb anyway, being that Mercer, as a virus, isn't even technically 'alive' - scientist don't classify virii as living organisms, because well... they aren't even cellular organisms. They just sort of... are there against any common sense. I don't think the way in which they can even work has been understood yet.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 25, 2010)

Something worth considering.

If Alucard absorbed Mercer, Mercer could possibly consume Alucard from within. Alucard has a body, the biomass is there and BLACKLIGHT assimilates any biomass in sight Lucifeller has a point when he says absorbing Mercer may be suicidal. Hell, Mercer left a mere footprint in the puddle of blood that the Supreme Hunter was reduced too. Supreme Hunter used it to regenerate.

Scary thought really.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 25, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Something worth considering.
> 
> If Alucard absorbed Mercer, Mercer could possibly consume Alucard from within. Alucard has a body, the biomass is there and BLACKLIGHT assimilates any biomass in sight Lucifeller has a point when he says absorbing Mercer may be suicidal. Hell, Mercer left a mere footprint in the puddle of blood that the Supreme Hunter was reduced too. Supreme Hunter used it to regenerate.
> 
> Scary thought really.



They absorb each other and become the ultimate life form, Alucard Mercer, the Blacklight Vampire.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 25, 2010)

basch71 said:


> They absorb each other and become the ultimate life form, Alucard Mercer, the Blacklight Vampire.



Congratulations, you just broke my mind.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Something worth considering.
> 
> If Alucard absorbed Mercer, Mercer could possibly consume Alucard from within. Alucard has a body, the biomass is there and BLACKLIGHT assimilates any biomass in sight Lucifeller has a point when he says absorbing Mercer may be suicidal. Hell, Mercer left a mere footprint in the puddle of blood that the Supreme Hunter was reduced too. Supreme Hunter used it to regenerate.
> 
> Scary thought really.



Except that Alucard isn't really a living thing. He's a vampire powered by, essentially, magic. And Alucard seems to either have a hammerspace or a void of some kind in him, seeing as he can materialize all the his familiars as normal sized corpses effortlessly all while staying perfectly in line enough for the ladies to still drool over him


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2010)

Alucard seems more like a living shadow if you ask me, intangibility, shapeshifting ect. But meh.

He still bleeds.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Alucard seems more like a living shadow if you ask me, intangibility, shapeshifting ect. But meh.



Exactly my point 



~Strike Man~ said:


> He still bleeds.



Then again, oddly enough, I don't remember ever seeing any organs coming from him


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 25, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Alucard seems more like a living shadow if you ask me, intangibility, shapeshifting ect. But meh.
> 
> He still bleeds.



He bleeds rivers, then those rivers come back and bite you in the ass.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 25, 2010)

basch71 said:


> He bleeds rivers, then those rivers come back and bite you in the ass.



I wish I could rep you again


----------



## Ulti (Dec 26, 2010)

Alucard still bleeds as we all know from the buckets of blood seen in the manga/anime.

Enough for Mercer to build upon as seen in the fight with the Supreme Hunter and after he was at ground zero of a nuke.


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 26, 2010)

easy alucard


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 26, 2010)

It should be noted that blood is made of cells, too (yes, I know, Captain Obvious)... and any cells can be infected by Blacklight. So it doesn't matter how many weird properties Alucard has, as long as there's blood in him, he does NOT want any of Alex to get anywhere inside him.

And yes, I realize how ambiguous that sounds. Have fun with the brain bleach. :ho


----------

